# Cichlid acting strange help please.



## Janvp121 (Aug 18, 2019)

Hello, I have a lake Malawi tank with mbuna's set up since around 4 month.
Nitrite 0, ammonia 0, gh 8, kh7
Yellow labs, rusty's, afra cobue and acei.
I lost for around 1 1/2 month one of 5 my afra cobue, he was the Alfa male from this sort. He was acting strange swimming around in circles and in the end got bullied to death by the second from my cobue. 
Now I see a strange behaviour at the new Alfa male cobue. 
He is shaking his head sometimes, rub his head against the wall and some stones and also swims around and open the mouth really often. Sometimes uncoordinated swimming as well.
He is eating normal. 
Can anyone help me and might be tell me what is wrong with him and how I can find a solution. 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## spn1025 (Jun 23, 2019)

Is there enough aeration in the tank? Surface movement/skimmer?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

What is your nitrate reading?

Tank size and total number of fish?


----------



## cyclonecichlids (Sep 7, 2019)

Fish sounds stressed. Might be territorial fighting going on. Try putting him in a separate tank for 2 weeks and see if he improves.


----------



## doosty (Feb 22, 2019)

You may just want to arrange your aquascape and see how they respond, rather than quarantine. I would try that first before re-homing.


----------

